# When did your toddler cut "second molars" - see chart



## sam*~*louize

https://www.tfairy.com/images/toothDevelopment.jpg

My 18month old has all her teeth now on this picture, bar her "second molars".
She got bottom 2 at 5 months, and top 4 at 8 months and kept on coming.

When did your toddler cut their second molars? She's had bad chest now lingering on after cutting her last fangs, and chewing/biting and really narky at times. I was under impression these weren't for a while yet hence going off to find the chart, but her others came through pretty early? 

SO just wondering really, I cannot get into her mouth without a fight anymore and I'd get bitten loL!


----------



## cuteboots

Im nearly sure my daughter had all her teeth by 18 months. Wiggles is 15 months and is only missing 3 but like your lo he won't let me check and ive a feeling they're coming through due to winging/dirty nappies. I think maybe the chart is only a rough guide that perhaps if they're not all there by 23 months you should speak to your dentist?


----------



## xXhayleyXx

My daughter turned 2 in june and she is half way to cutting all 4 of her second molars now. Anytime between 2 and 2 1/2 is normal xx


----------



## sam*~*louize

cute boots, had them all by 18months that including second molars???

Thanks hayley


----------



## smelly07

my first daughter got her first teeth at 4 months old her last teeth to cut through the molars didnt cut until she was about 20 months.... she seemed to cut a tooth or 2 every month from 4 months old. my second daughter who is 15 months now however still only has 6 teeth.!


----------



## sapphire20

Olivia is 17 months and im pretty sure hers are not far of, shes grouchy and shes slevering like I have never seen before, I dont even dare to stick my finger in there it wouldnt come back out again!


----------



## MrsBop

My baby's 18 months and she's just cutting her bottom fangs, no signs of 2nd molars yet. My friends LO is 3 in January and he's just cutting his now. xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Byron is 22 months and we think is just getting started on his second molars. The first took 4 months from start to last one cutting so we expect it'll be a while yet before they cut. Only one side was knobbly last time I checked.


----------



## Tsia

thats a good chart.. Mylo is really slow at teeth.. 1 year old got top two. 13 months getting 3rd and 4th top teeth.. and now 14 months getting first bottom front two. 
god knows when he'll get his others.. hes not the norm judging by that chart! lol


----------



## Vickie

Those are just averages :) so it could be that she's teething

Hannah's got her 2 bottom 2nd year molars (she turned 2 in late July), one top one is cutting through and the other top molar is about to cut through :wohoo:

I will say she was grumpy on and off for ages though while the molars worked their way down :wacko:


----------



## Logan's Mum

Logan seems not to be getting his teeth in order, he has his bottom front teeth, and now has a molar at the bottom too, with none imbetween! 
Cheers for posting the chart! :thumbup:


----------



## sabby52

Those second little molars are called the 2 year molar because they usually start to cut around 2 years, but like someone already said that is just an average. Working in a dentist I have seen children who have had all their baby teeth by 18 months and some that still dont have them all by 31/2 years. Dec got 2 of his 2 year molars when he was about 19-20 months but the other 2 didnt cut until he was 26 months.


----------



## Serene123

Caitlyn is 2 and a half, and I thought she has all of her teeth (up to second molars) but she has no room for the back two top ones so far :dohh:


----------



## wispa86

Ben is 19 months and has his 8 front teeth and then the top set of first molars. i guess hes a little behind with his toothys


----------



## lollylou1

Annabelle is 23 months almost and still doesnt have her 2nd set but has all the others, i also think she has been teething the past week or so on and off with rosey cheeks and chewing her finger and stuff!

Lou
xxx


----------



## isil

my son had all bar the 2nd molars by 13months. Then I think 2 of the 2nd year molars came through at about 18 months, and the 2nd 2 at about 22 monthsish. I'm not quite sure but I know he was 22months at least when the last ones came through, maybe closer to 2.


----------



## craftymum

Jacob is 12 months and has cut his 4 first molars and I'm pretty sure the 2nd molars are on the way now too.


----------



## sam*~*louize

Thanks girls, seems the norm is 2ish so might have a while yet then !

Yeah i came across the chart not looking for ages, but how many teeth they are supposed to get lol!


----------



## daniandbaby

Kye has his secound molars got them about 3 months ago so 13 months he has about 4 more teeth to cut


----------



## AC81

Erin had all her teeth very early, but is only starting to get her 2nd molars now. The top two have cut through but no sign of the bottom ones yet. She is chewing on everything, has constant coughs and runny noses (not sure if related or not though!).


----------



## lcside

Erin is 26 months and we are still waiting on her 4 back molars. xx


----------



## charliebear

AJ is 23 mths and is cutting his bottom canine's atm. Top ones have not long come through. 
He hasnt started with his 2nd molars yet.


----------



## charlotteb24

Noahs got 4 large molars at the back of his mouth now, then a gap where there is room for maybe one or 2 more teeth (i'm assuming thats for his cainines and 1st molars as the ones he already has looks like 2nd molars? they are right at the back of his mouth and they are really big!
I recon hes between 4 and 8 teeth away from a full mouth, i'd say its more likely 4!

I don't think he has room for another molar by the side of the ones he already has!


----------



## rozica

my daughter was completely finished with all her teeth (including second molars) by the time she was 20 months old.
she got her first teeth at 3 months and everything went so fast from there on...l was glad in a way she finished early cause after that she started sleeping better and no more complaints and moaning :thumbup:
l have to also point she is otherwise early developer too...at age 2 she wears 4-5 years size clothes and people do not believe me she is only 2...she doesnt talk much yet though and they get confused thinking she is older.


----------

